#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Επαγγελματική συμπεριφορά

## Efpalinos

Μια γενική συζήτηση από την οποία ίσως βγουν μερικά συμπεράσματα.
Η εμπειρία μου από εργασία στο εξωτερικό και στην Ελλάδα μου αφήνει την εντύπωση πως πολλά αρνητικά φαινόμενα, όπως για παράδειγμα η ημιμάθεια, στη χώρα μας είναι εντονότερα.

Είναι φυσικά μια υποκειμένική γνώμη, μια γενίκευση ομολογώ, που βασίζεται στις προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες. Ασχετα αν ισχύει ή όχι και σε τι βαθμό το σίγουρο έιναι πως όλοι μας  έχουμε αντιληφθεί  από πρώτο χέρι πολλά από αυτά φαινόμενα, ουκ ολίγες φορές.

Σίγουρα μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει το κακό θεσμικό πλαίσιο στη χώρα μας, η έλλειψη εξειδίκευσης ή το περιβόητο μεγάλο "Εγώ" του Έλληνα. Το θέμα εδώ, για να μη ανοιχτούμε σε μια ατέρμονη (αμπελο)φιλοσοφική συζήτηση έιναι, τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε εμείς για να βελτιωθούμε στη πράξη. Ξεκινώντας από τον εαυτό μας ή και την επικοινωνία μας σε αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ. Μερικές γενικές σκέψεις:

1. Σπάνια λέμε δεν ξέρω!
2. Συνήθως τα ξέρουμε όλα - το πόσο καλά φανερώνεται (δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς) εκ των υστέρων στη πράξη
3. Δεν ρωτάμε και δεν ρωτάμε σωστά. Ντρεπόμαστε να πούμε δεν ξέρω, να ρωτήσουμε?
4. Δεν λέμε ποτέ συγνώμη (έιναι ένδειξη αδυναμίας σε μια κοινωνία που μετράει η μαγκιά κι ο τσαμπουκάς?) Ακόμη κια αν ζητήσουμε συγνώμη δεν την εννοούμε (έχουμε Πάντα δίκιο) εκτός και αν πάμε για κακούργημα οπότε παίρνουμε βραβείο στη καλάψα και στη κακομοιριά.
5. Δεν συνεργαζόμαστε σωστά, εύκολα, αποδοτικά.
6. Έλλειψη συντονισμού,  κακό μάνατζμεντ, γραφειοκρατία, ωχ! αδερφέ, τι τα ψάχνεις, άστο αύριο, άστο μεθαύριο, και του χρόνου εδώ είμαστε..
7. Έλλειψη κριτικής σκέψης, go with the flow, dum spiro spero...
8. Επιδειξιομανία,  πουλάμε μούρη, μάρκα χωρίς ουσία
9. Η δικαιοσύνη είναι μύθος, δίκιο έιναι το δίκιο του εξυπνάκια
10. Καχυποψία, κρυφές διαδικασίες, συντηρητισμός, 

Προσθέστε τα δικά σας..

Το πρώτο και σημαντικότερο βήμα για να διορθώσουμε τα λάθη μας είναι να τα αναγνωρίζουμε.

----------



----------


## Evan

φραπο-νοοτροπία

----------


## cna

Συμφωνώ με όλα τα παραπάνω. Όμως σε μια αγορά που δεν λειτουργεί (ο χειρότερος μηχανικός μπορεί να θεωρείται κορυφαίος γιατί δίνει καλές εκπτώσεις) πόσο εύκολο είναι να μην ακολουθήσουμε την πεπατημένη; Ο αγώνας για την τελειότητα είναι μεν θεμιτός αλλά απαιτεί πόρους που πολλές φορές δεν έχουμε...

----------



----------


## bmw316gr

Κ εγώ συμφωνώ με τα παραπάνω και έχω να προσθέσω ότι όχι μόνον αυτός που δίνει μεγαλύτερες εκπτώσεις είναι ο καλύτερος αλλά και αυτός που έχει την μεγαλύτερη έφεση στην ''μπουρδολογία'' ..... με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό.

----------


## Pappos

Ξέρετε τις απόψεις μου για αυτό το θέμα, μην με αναγκάσετε να ανεβάσω πίεση (άσε που ανέβασα ήδη !!!)
Επειδή δεν υπάρχει παιδεία, σοβαρότητα, υπευθυνότητα και πολλά άλλα που βοηθούν στην ανάπτυξη μια κοινωνίας και πόσο μάλλον όταν υπάρχει παραπαιδεία, παραδικαστικό, πολιτικοί αμόρφωτοι και γελοίοι.

Στο Michanikos είχα παραθέσει κάποιες λύσεις για την παιδεία στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση αλλά πολλοί λίγοι απάντησαν. Ίσως επειδή τα μέτρα ήτανε λίγο σκληρά. (Παράδειγμα έξω τα κόμματα και τα καρναβάλια με τις παρατάξεις από τις σχολές. Θέλεις να γίνεις πολιτικός πάνε στην βουλή ή γίνε δημοτικός σύμβουλος σε κάποιο χωριό για να χαίρεσαι...)

----------


## mred-akias

Κατ' αρχάς να πω ότι συμφωνώ με τους συναδέλφους που τοποθετήθηκαν.

Pappos το θυμάμαι ακόμη, είχε ακολουθήσει και το δικό μου παράπονο με ρητορικές ερωτήσεις λίγο πιο κάτω.  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  Αγαπητέ συνάδελφε θεωρώ όπως και τότε ότι σε μεγάλο βαθμό το πρόβλημα από την πλευρά της παιδείας μπορεί να λυθεί μόνο από μία υπεύθυνη στάση από την πλευρά πολιτικών προσώπων (κοινώς να γίνει η αρχή) που θα οδηγήσει σε αναδιαμόρφωση του προγράμματος παιδείας σε όλες τις βαθμίδες, διαφωνώ δε στο ότι μπορεί να μελετηθεί (και να προταθούν λύσεις για) κάθε βαθμίδα εκπαίδευσης αποκομμένη από τις άλλες.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάποιες από τις προτάσεις σου με έβρισκαν σύμφωνο και τις θεώρησα ιδιαίτερα εύστοχες ενώ κάποιες άλλες όχι και πιστεύω ότι ο λόγος ήταν ότι δεν συνυπολόγισες την πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση όσο και το ότι η τριτοβάθμια αποτελεί τον συνδετικό κρίκο μεταξύ εκπαίδευσης και εργασίας (ή μάλλον θα έπρεπε να τον αποτελεί καθώς οι διασυνδέσεις μάλλον είναι ο ουσιαστικός κρίκος).

Συνεχίζοντας, αντιλαμβάνομαι την παιδεία σαν μέσο/εργαλείο θεραπείας του προβλήματος αλλά πριν φτάσουμε ως εκεί θα πρέπει να ορίσουμε το ίδιο το πρόβλημα. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι μιλάμε για πρόβλημα αξιών. Αξίες όπως η συναδελφικότητα/εργασία, της γνώσης και της αξιοκρατίας, της υπευθυνότητας. Το τελευταίο δε θεωρώ ότι αποτελεί την λέξη-κλειδί. Αν είμασταν όλοι υπεύθυνοι θα ήμασταν σίγουροι για τις γνώσεις μας, θα παραδεχόμασταν χωρίς καμία ντροπή ότι κάτι δεν το γνωρίζουμε ή ότι δεν το γνωρίζουμε επαρκώς, κατ' επέκταση θα επιζητούσαμε την συνεργασία δημιουργώντας ομάδες εργασίας με πολλές διαφορετικές ειδικότητες και θα θέλαμε τις πλήρως φανερές διαδικασίες τόσο για τον αυτοσεβασμό όσο και για τον σεβασμό προς τους συνεργάτες και συμπολίτες μας-φανταστείτε το κοινωνικό στίγμα που θα είχε κάποιος που λάδωνε ή λαδωνόταν σε αυτό το σενάριο. Θα ήμασταν δε περήφανοι όταν κάποιο δημιούργημά μας έφερε την "σφραγίδα" μας (κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά στην περίπτωσή μας) προσφέροντας ουσιαστικά στην κοινωνία η οποία θα ήταν σε θέση να το αναγνωρίσει δίνοντας τροφή σε έναν καλώς εννοούμενο εγωισμό άρα και έναυσμα για ακόμα περισσότερη ποιότητα στα αποτελέσματα της δουλειάς μας (πρόχειρο παράδειγμα για τους αρχιτέκτονες και τους πολ.μηχ. που αρχιτεκτονίζουν να συναντούσαν πελάτες που θα ήθελαν όμορφες και πρωτότυπες κατασκευές και όχι απλά τις πιο φθηνές). Και τέλος, φανταστείτε να πληρωνόσασταν πάντα στην ώρα σας! Να μην κυνηγάτε αριστερά-δεξιά και να λιώνετε στα τηλέφωνα με όσους σας χρωστάνε...

Για να επανέλθω στο "τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε εμείς για να βελτιωθούμε στη πράξη", νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε με το να είμαστε υπεύθυνοι.

ΥΓ: Όπως γνωρίζετε δεν ασκώ το επάγγελμα, ακόμα φοιτητής είμαι. Παρ΄όλα αυτά έχω σχέση με τον επαγγελματικό στίβο μέσω της δουλειάς του πατέρα μου κυρίως, ο οποίος όμως δραστηριοποιείται σε άσχετο αντικείμενο. Ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι αρκετά πράγματα ισχύουν και στο εργασιακό περιβάλλον ενός μηχανικκού στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Samdreamth

Παιδεία λείπει σε αυτήν τη χώρα παιδιά... Παιδεία πρώτα απ' όλα... Ουσιαστική και δωρεάν κατά προτίμηση. Όχι όπως τώρα που αρχίζουν τα πιτσιρίκια από δημοτικό να έχουν άτομο να τα διαβάζει, να τρέχουν σε φροντιστήρια κλπ. Και φυσικά λέγοντας παιδεία δεν εννοώ μόνο την απόκτηση γνώσεων αλλά και και την εκμάθηση συμπεριφοράς πάνω σε ποίκιλα θέματα (σεβασμός στα δικαιώματα του άλλου, στην δουλειά του, στο περιβάλλον κλπ). Να αποκτήσει ο όρος την αρχαιοελληνική του σημασία και όχι την στείρα απόκτηση πληροφοριών που έχει τώρα... Γίνομαι γκρινιάρης και το ξέρω αλλά νομίζω από τα πιτσιρίκια πρέπει να αρχίσει η όποια αλλαγή στον τομέα αυτό...

----------


## Barracuda

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι παρόμοιο νήμα υπάρχει σε όλα τα forum σε όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου.
Π.χ γιατι εμεις οι Γερμανοι ειμαστε τοσο κακομούτσουνοι, γιατι εμεις οι Ιταλοι γκαριζουμε οταν μιλάμε, γιατι εμεις οι βρετανοι ντυμαστε μπαλαρινες στις διακοπες μας, κτλ.
Προσωπικά λόγω δουλειάς έχω γνωρίσει όλες σχεδόν τις ράτσες τις Ευρώπης, η κάθε μια έχει τα συν και τα πλην της. 
Για την καθυστέρηση που όντως υπάρχει στη χωρά μας αρκεί κάποιος να αναλογιστεί την πρόσφατη ιστορία της και ποσα εχουμε περασει με πολεμους, τουρκοκρατιες εμφυλίους κατοχή κτλ. Καποιος θα μπορουσε να το δει και σαν θαυμα που υπαρχουμε και εχουμε καποιο οργανωμενο κρατος.

----------


## Efpalinos

Την εναλλαγή επιχειρημάτων από το ειδικό στο γενικό και αντίστροφα πολύ συχνά την κάνουμε τσιχλόφουσκα. Είναι και αυτό μια μορφή "παιδείας"? Η "παιδεία" της υπεκφυγής? Για να δούμε εδώ μέσα σε αυτό το μικρόκοσμο του φόρουμ πως θα ενεργήσουμε, τι θα καταφέρουμε, τι παιδεία θα δείξουμε..

----------


## george66

Επαγγελματική συμπεριφορά είναι μία υπεύθυνη στάση ζωής κύρια που φαίνεται από την παιδεία μας (στην γενική της έννοια). Ισως το πρόβλημα να εντοπίζεται ειδικά τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες όπου όλα γίνονται πια για το χρήμα, τη δόξα και οτιδήποτε ώστε να επικρατήσει κάποιος έναντι του άλλου. Ισως και η τηλεόραση να έχει παίξει το ρόλο της μιας και όλες οι διαφημίσεις σπρώχνουν τα υλικά αγαθά, τα δείχνουν με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε η ευτυχία του ανθρώπου γίνεται μέσω της αγοράς αυτών. 
Θέλω να πω στην τελική, πως να ευδοκιμήσει η επαγγελματική συμπεριφορά όταν οι άνθρωποι δεν επικοινωνούν ουσιαστικά μεταξύ τους, αλλά το μόνο που σκέφτονται είναι πως να βγάλουν περισσότερα χρήματα ?
Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι κυρίως κοινωνικό και πολιτικό συνάμα και δεν μπορούμε πλέον να κάνουμε πολλά πράγματα εάν δεν ξεσηκωθεί το σύνολο.
Αυτά γιατί αρχίζει να φαίνεται σαν έκθεση ιδεών

----------


## avgoust

O σωστός και επιτυχημένος επαγγελματίας μηχανικός (από την σκοπιά του μέσου πολίτη) είναι αυτός που :


1. Πηγαίνοντας στο γραφείο του θα τον εξυπηρετήσει σε κάθε περίπτωση (εντός και εκτός ειδικότητάς του)
2. Θα του βγάλει την άδεια σε χρόνο dt , δεν μας νοιάζουν λεπτομέρειες άλλες έτσι κι αλλιώς η μελέτη είναι μια τυπική γραφειοκρατική διαδικασία
3. Eχει μαγκιά και θάρρος και θα βάλει "το χέρι του στη φωτιά" για να του κάνει αυτό που οι προηγούμενοι δέκα (άσχετοι) του έχουν πει ότι δεν γίνεται
4. Είναι ανοιχτόμυαλος με κριτική σκέψη και άρα ακούει με προσοχή την γνώμη του ξαδέρφου , κουμπάρου , μπατζανάκη , μάστορα , εργάτη
5. Είναι παρών στην κατασκευή αλλά ταυτοχρόνως είναι large και άνετος καθώς 
6. δεν κολλάει σε λεπτομέρειες όπως είναι η εφαρμογή των πολεοδομικών διατάξεων 
7. δεν τον επιβαρύνει με περιττές δαπάνες όπως σωστή συντήρηση σκυροδέματος , λήψη δοκιμίων , γεωτεχνική μελέτη κλπ.
8. δεν καθυστερεί τις εργασίες με παρατηρήσεις και διορθώσεις κατά τον έλεγχο του οπλισμού καθώς ως γνωστόν όλα "δεν έχουν ανάγκη"
9. Εχει όχημα και ύφος ανάλογο των προσόντων του 


και το βασικότερο όλων 


10. Εχει πάντα το σωστό κονέ στην Πολεοδομία και το σωστό μέγεθος λαδικού για να λύσει το οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα προκύψει. Διότι ως γνωστόν σε αυτήν την χώρα όλα λύνονται ..

ΥΓ. O samdreamth έχει δίκιο. Θέμα γενικότερης παιδείας είναι όλα.

----------


## zena13

Nα το δούμε λίγο κι αλλιώς? Δηλαδή:

Ο σωστός και καλός μηχανικός είναι αυτός που:
1. Ερχόμενος ο πελάτης στο γραφείο του θα εξυπηρετηθεί σε κάθε περίπτωση γιατί έχει άμεσα συνεργάτη δικηγόρο, αρχιτέκτονα, λογιστή και άλλους επαγγελματίες για να κάνουν (και να πληρωθούν φυσικά) αυτό που δεν είναι δική του ειδικότητα.
2.Έχει πάντα τα σωστά κονέ στις υπηρεσίες γιατί στα τόσα χρόνια που δουλεύει (περίπου 20 - μερικοί από εμάς από φοιτητές), έχει πολύ καλή επικοινωνία με τους ανθρώπους. Δεν τσαμπουκαλεύτηκε αδίκως ποτέ, πηγαίνει πάντα διαβασμένος, σέβεται τους άλλους και με τον τρόπο του απαιτεί τον ίδιο σεβασμό, δεν έβαλε το χέρι στην τσέπη ποτέ, και κυρίως μπορεί να έχει μεγάαααααλη υπομονή προκειμένου να φτάσει το στόχο. 
3. Σέβεται τις λεπτομέρειες στην κατασκευή, που τελικά δεν είναι καθόλου λεπτομέρειες, είναι δεδομένα και μη διαπραγματεύσιμα. Η λήψη δοκιμίων, η συντήρηση του σκυροδέματος, οι απαιτούμενες μελέτες και κυρίως η τήρηση των πολεοδομικών διατάξεων και της νομοθεσίας είναι δεδομένα από την αρχή. Όποιος (πελάτης) θέλει να έχει άποψη επί αυτών (και άλλων) πρέπει να φεύγει από την αρχή. Πρώτα από όλα όμως ο καλός μηχανικός εξηγεί στον πελάτη του με τον καλύτερο τρόπο γιατί πρέπει να γίνουν όλα αυτά και τι πιθανόν να συμβεί αν δεν γίνουν. Ο μηχανικός είναι αυτός που θα έρθει στο επίπεδο του πελάτη, όχι το αντίστροφο. Ο σωστός πελάτης θα κάνει και τη σωστή επιλογή. Για τους άλλους, εγώ τουλάχιστον, τους χαρίζω σε όποιον τους θέλει.
4. Είναι ανοιχτόμυαλος και ακούει τους πάντες γύρω του, δεν σνομπάρει κανέναν. Ξεκαθαρίζει όμως από την αρχή ποιός είναι το αφεντικό στην οικοδομή, ποιός έχει την ευθύνη και άρα τον έλεγχο της κατάστασης. Οποιοσδήποτε αυθαιρετεί εις βάρος της ασφάλειας, της αισθητικής ή της σωστής εφαρμογής των μελετών, φεύγει χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα.
5. Οι μελέτες της οικοδομικής αδείας είναι σοβαρή υπόθεση. Αν δεν γίνουν σωστά από την αρχή ο πελάτης θα πληρώνει ξανά και ξανά. Κι αυτό είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το γνωρίζει από την αρχή και να το δει. Σίγουρα μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια αξιολόγηση του χρόνου που απαιτείται για την έκδοση μιας άδειας, αν φυσικά το επιτρέπουν και οι συνθήκες της συγκεκριμένης πολεοδομίας.
6. Δυστυχώς, δεν διαθέτω το ανάλογο ύφος (πως είναι αυτό?). Ούτε και κλασσάτο αυτοκίνητο, που πολύ θα το ήθελα, το ομολογώ χωρίς ίχνος ντροπής!

----------


## Ubiquites

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα και χρήσιμες συμβουλές για όποιον ξεκινά.

----------

